# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Em bán ít driver và steps và ít biến tần, PLC

## Thanhvienmoi

em bán it driver, steps, plc và biến tần bác nào cần mua liên hệ em qua số dt 0937829289 (công) hoặc zalo.

1. Driver 5pha MC5714PCL có tất cả 10 con (đã bán)

2. cặp driver 2 pha 5A của nhật (đã bán)

3. mấy con vexta  (đã bán)

4. bộ mycom 5pha  (đã bán)

5. con driver 2 pha (đã bán)

6. đồng giá 350k/món

7. Biến tần 380v 1.1kw made in đan mạch giá 1tr250

8. biến tần 380v 2.2-4kw  (đã bán)

9. biến tần vào 1 pha 220 ra 3pha 220 350w giá 350k

10. 2 con PLC  (đã bán)

11. 3 con bơm nhớt 220v (đã Bán)

Em sẽ cập nhật thêm bên dưới, cảm ơn các bác đã xem bài.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Bộ sanyo denky 5pha siêu to khổng lồ giá 2tr2.

----------


## phuongle

Mình bán 11 step Size 86:
6 con step 2 phase WEI DEN 4A Size 86 dài 125mm - 350.000đ/ 1 con
2 con step 5 phase VEXTA 3A Size 86 dài 100mm - 350.000đ/1 con
1 con step 2 pha VEXTA 3A Size 86 dài 100mm - 350.000đ/1 con
2 con step 2 pha SUMTOR 4A size 86 dài 80mm - 300.000/1 con
Liện hệ: 0932708879 - HCM

----------

Thanhvienmoi

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Đầu kẹp khoan cho máy phay cán 32mm kẹp từ 3-16mm. Còn chắc chắn ko rơ  giá (đã bán)

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Đồng hồ 300k

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

1 cắp vitme mới, đẹp  đầy đủ gối và phụ kiện. Giá 2tr

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Driver 2pha của nhật 8A giá 700k.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Ben hơi đẹp xịn. Có khớp ở đầu. Giá cây to 250k
8cây nhỏ 250k.

----------


## trungga

8 cây nhỏ hành trình được nhiêu bác. cho số zalo dễ làm việc bác

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Chúc mọi người năm mới an lành và nhiều sức khỏe. 
Đầu năm em mở bán vài sản phẩm.
5 con driver vexta 5pha UDK5114N hàng mới tháo máy đã test hoạt động ok (đã bán)
 Liên hệ 0937829289




Motor step 2 pha hiệu pacific size 86
 4 con 210w giá 450k/con
 8 con 134w giá 350k/ con
 2 con 96w giá 300k/ con.
Mua hết sẽ có giá ưu đãi.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Vexta brushless motor 380k/bộ.

----------


## saudau

> Vexta brushless motor 380k/bộ.
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 77368Đính kèm 77369Đính kèm 77370Đính kèm 77371


Có COD ko bác? Có thì gửi mình một bộ nhé.

----------


## audiophilevn

> Vexta brushless motor 380k/bộ.
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 77368Đính kèm 77369Đính kèm 77370Đính kèm 77371


tốc độ đựoc bao nhiêu , momen lớn không bác?

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Tốc độ tối đa 3000v/p. Momen bác đọc tài liệu giúp em.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Có nhé bác. Bác cho em thông tin và địa chỉ.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Step 2pha có săn driver ở đuôi giá 300k cho các bác về nguyên cứu.

----------


## saudau

Hôm bữa có cho bác thông tin gửi hàng vào chổ kín, bác có nhận được chưa?

----------


## Minhhp1983

> Vexta brushless motor 380k/bộ.


Mình lấy 3bộ 0898686314

----------

Thanhvienmoi

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Bác lấy mấy bộ thế bác

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Thank bác  :Smile:

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình cần 2 bộ, mai mình nhắn dc giao dịch

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Eto phay xoay 2 chiều rất đẹp miệng mở 105mm. Giá 4tr2 0937829289

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Anh con bo dc nào không ạ?

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Em hết rồi bác ơi

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Spindle yakawa 1.5kw cực đẹp giá 1tr2 0937829289.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

2 motor spindle yakawa chạy 2 chế độ.
Giá 1tr1 và 1tr1 0937829289 (công)
Lấy cả 2 giá 2tr.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

2 combo hộp số vô cấp rất đẹp. Giá 1tr4/bộ. Mua cả 2 giá 2tr6. 0937829289(công)

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Em có 5 bộ đầu bơm hơi khô motor BLDC có mạch theo đầy đủ. Giá 650k/bộ mua hết tính 600k/ bộ 0937829289 (công)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Loại Brushless DC này không cần hộp số chừng 20W bạn có không ?cốt chừng 6mm củng được , mình mua 5 bộ .Thanks .TVT

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Em có 5 bộ đầu bơm hơi khô motor BLDC có mạch theo đầy đủ. Giá 650k/bộ mua hết tính 600k/ bộ 0937829289 (công)


bạn cho video clip bơm đang chạy thử xem có ồn quá không nhé ,vậy về cắm điện xài luôn hay phải chế mạch điện nửa bạn ?

----------


## saudau

> Spindle yakawa 1.5kw cực đẹp giá 1tr2 0937829289.


Trong Clip là chạy bao nhiêu Hz vậy bác?

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Em cũng ko rõ nữa bác, cái biến tần em mua nó ko có bàn phím. Mà nó quay nhanh lắm con này spindle của máy mài mặt phẳng.

----------

